# Your Enneagram Fantasy



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I do love me some 7w8-1w2-3w2 or 7w8-8w9-3w2. That's an awesome combination. Another type I'd enjoy being is 1w2-cp6w5-4w5 (my partner's type is pretty close [1w9 core]). I love any combination of 1, 6 and 4. 

Type I'd not want to be: ott try hard "8w7"/"4w3" etc.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Boss said:


> Type I'd not want to be: ott try hard "8w7"/"4w3" etc.


Oh *hell* no.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

If I had a magic wish regarding the enneagram, I'd definitely wish scientists would make a pill that could convert your type for a day. I'd try each one to see what it felt like.

On the whole, though, I recognize that I'm well-adapted to being the person that I am. As I see it, sx-6 is in accordance with what I really care about in life...I had trouble realizing that, because most of the kick-ass stuff about this type and stacking is relegated to other types...but basically I already am what I value. Too bad that's never touched on in most descriptions.

Anyhoo, I'd never give up the ENTP.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Change my sp to so maybe? <.< My 4-ness is so happy with who I am generally speaking, but I guess I wouldn't die if I had some extraverted energy tossed in there...


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd like to be Ernest Hemingway for a few months, so whatever than entails. (I think I've seen him typed as 8w7 sx/sp?) Be all adventurous and bold and a fabulous writer and at the same time, extremely attractive. Although I wouldn't want to kill animals. Hemingway totally makes me swoon. And kicks ass.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Since this is a fantasy, I choose a core 7 with balanced wings. Maybe with sp/sx. No need for tritype stuff.

(7s, how I love yous...)


----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

7w8 9w8 3w4 here. I like my tritype! I can't really imagine being or wanting to be anything else. Tho I guess I could use less of a temper and be 9w1 fixed. 




Curiously said:


> (7s, how I love yous...)


Incidentally I have a boner for all things 5. Well hello................


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

turmauge said:


> Incidentally I have a boner for all things 5. Well hello................


You just hafta ooze charm, huh, 7? ;P


----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

Curiously said:


> You just hafta ooze charm, huh, 7? ;P


But of course. How could you expect anything less from the likes of me?


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

After 34 years of self discovery and just my living life, my Fantasy and Reality are the same, "I LOVE BEING ME!"

*By 4w3 SX/SP

An INFP!!!*


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

I think that any fantasy you have is the result of You're enneagram type. If you were to change, you would suddenly give up the things you wanted to achieve in the first placing, going from one to another causes you to change priorities. Going from say a 4-9-5 to a 3-7-8 would cause you to suddenly abandon the pursuits of a 4-9-5 artist to a super motivated ID achiever who upon you're return you'd find repulsive in behavior at times given their pushy nature. I like my self the way, tough and driven.


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

8w9-5w6-4w5 Sp/sx Bad-ass tritype:blushed:


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

I would change nothing.

I have no interest in escaping who I am. And there's nothing wrong with me that I would desire to be something different. (Incidentally, there have been people who have expressed to me that they wished they were me.) The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence, which is why there are some people who want to be something different, finding more allure in their idea of whatever it is they'd rather be.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Master Mind said:


> I would change nothing.
> 
> I have no interest in escaping who I am. And there's nothing wrong with me that I would desire to be something different. (Incidentally, there have been people who have expressed to me that they wished they were me.) The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence, which is why there are some people who want to be something different, finding more allure in their idea of whatever it is they'd rather be.


I wonder if people posting really wish to change or think the grass is greener on the other side. Personally, being a 7w8 or 1w2 just seems interesting/different to me. I am perfectly content being who I am; 3-7-8 being nothing more than one among many descriptors. I don't find other types more alluring or better. I find the differences intriguing.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Boss said:


> I wonder if people posting really wish to change or think the grass is greener on the other side. Personally, being a 7w8 or 1w2 just seems interesting/different to me. I am perfectly content being who I am; 3-7-8 being nothing more than one among many descriptors. I don't find other types more alluring or better. I find the differences intriguing.


I said there are _some_ people who wish to be something different, finding the grass greener on the other side of the fence. I wasn't even referring to anyone posting in this thread (I didn't even read all the posts before replying, and so was commenting on nothing other than the OP), but, nevertheless, such people as I described do in fact exist.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Master Mind said:


> I said there are _some_ people who wish to be something different, finding the grass greener on the other side of the fence. I wasn't even referring to anyone posting in this thread (I didn't even read all the posts before replying, and so was commenting on nothing other than the OP), but, nevertheless, such people as I described do in fact exist.


I missed the "some" part. I know yours was a general observation, and I used the posts here as an example. I am sure "some" people wish to be different. When it comes to threads such as this one, I think many people don't really mean they wish to be a different type or a different kind of person than they are, but are just expressing curiosity/intrigue about what it might mean to be another type.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

Boss said:


> I wonder if people posting really wish to change or think the grass is greener on the other side. Personally, being a 7w8 or 1w2 just seems interesting/different to me. I am perfectly content being who I am; 3-7-8 being nothing more than one among many descriptors. I don't find other types more alluring or better. I find the differences intriguing.


I wouldn't actually change. Since this is "fantasy" I just had fun with the idea. I would like to be a much better version of myself, though. And I'd like to have some of the good qualities of each type, too. Wouldn't that be wonderful?


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

The only thing I'd like to change is my image type; I think I'd like to have a 3w4 fix. 

But If I were actually given the chance to change? I don't know if I would. Probably not. Change one thing and everything changes o_o


----------

